# Problema con el audio de tv panasonic



## ga7i70 (Abr 14, 2009)

tengo una tv panasonic modelo ct-f2125ln, del 2005 y tengo q subirle todo el sonido para escuchar bien bajito el audio no se q pueda ser, me imagino que el amplificador de audio encontre por ahy que era el IC:2301 segun la placa y su codigo es ant17807a me imagino que sera ese porque estaba cerca de la salida de audio por favor si alguien tiene el manual de ese tv o si sabe que tengo q cambiar, y si me equivocado de IC digamelo por favor porque no escucho nada de mi tele ayudenme pronto gracias


----------



## migantorres (May 19, 2009)

envio manual  espero que puda servirle


----------

